# red snapper as sushi



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

so with the opening of snapper fishing and my love for sushi, i was thinking about trying out a couple sashimi and sushi recipes. does anyone have any insight on the health risks one might be stumbling upon if consumed raw?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

None as long as your prep is very clean.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

My family has been having snapper as sushi and sashimi for years. Its good stuff.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

RS in Ceviche is awesome as well.

Jimmy


----------

